# Sunday hunting at Delaware WA?



## marinermatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Is Sunday hunting allowed at Delaware Wildlife Area? I know it is not allowed at Alum Creek State Park.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes you can hunt on Sundays at the wildlife areas. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## marinermatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Great! Thanks for the reply


----------

